# HIGH KILL Shelters neer the border



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I may have space for a rescue / foster at this time. Since most of the rescues in our area seem to have little trouble placing dogs i thought we might look over the border at a high kill shelter. Are there any near the niagra border? 
I have never actually been to a high kill shelter and google turned up no results close to us. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

You could contact "Take Me Home" rescue in Mississauga. They pull dogs from high-kill shelters in the States. If you will commit to one then they have capacity to take another dog. My daughter took a rescue pup from them last year who was in a high kill shelter in Kentucky. She has been a wonderful girl, as a matter of fact, today is her Gotcha Day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's a great idea to go through the rescue in Missisauga. I notice that a lot of rescues in your area do take in dogs from the southern U.S. I would go that route rather than trying to do something on your own. 

If you looking to adopt then I would check petfinder. The shelters in TO always seem to be overflowing with dogs.


----------

